# Volkswagen Gives Us A Taste Of How It Will Redeem Itself



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Building a crowd pleaser is a good start.









Everyone makes mistakes, but these blunders call for a deep soul-searching experience and then improvement. Volkswagen is trying hard to learn from its recent errs to make up for its smoggy sins and it will use the 2016 Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas to show off the brand's new direction. VW will present the world with an all-electric concept car. Despite already having an electric car, the $29,815 e-Golf, the company wants to show consumers that it really does care for the polar bears and sinking cities by making its brand greener.









VW CEO Herbert Diess is set to introduce the car at the CES stage next month and will make a speech showcasing how VW will be a major driver behind the ever increasing presence of electric cars. Porsche and Audi, both owned by VW, are set to make an appearance at the show as well to highlight their new electric cars. Audi wants to show us how it will make 25% of its cars sold in the US juice-driven while Porsche will give us another glimpse at its stunning Mission E that it will definitely be building. If Volkswagen can get it right, then expect to see some blue and white badges on your new Tesla fighter.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Going to take a lot more than a new electric car to win people back over.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

AdamC said:


> Going to take a lot more than a new electric car to win people back over.


Wait till all the other companies get outed and it'll be a level playing field again


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Trust is easily lost but very hard to earn back. 

If they care for the environment that much maybe they should donate all of their profit from the next few years to environmental causes to make up for the damage their cheating cars have done.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Wait till all the other companies get outed and it'll be a level playing field again


Wouldn't be surprised if they did to be honest. VW group just got outed first.
Petrol all the way :driver:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Wait till all the other companies get outed and it'll be a level playing field again


I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that it was only VW who had been cheating the system, as the people who discovered the difference in real life emissions and the test bench emissions had tested a range of cars from different manufacturers and the VWs were the only ones that didn't match up.

I think it was the Californian environment inspectors or something like that who were doing the testing, i'll see if I can locate the article...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks a good design. 

I thought they said they were stopping all unnecessary projects? 

There is also stories about selling off other parts of the VAG group.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

this article talks about the people who discovered the issue, and talks about how they tested "a number of models", but only talks about issues found with VW.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...aigners-expose-world-biggest-car-company.html


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

pantypoos said:


> I'm pretty sure that I read somewhere that it was only VW who had been cheating the system, as the people who discovered the difference in real life emissions and the test bench emissions had tested a range of cars from different manufacturers and the VWs were the only ones that didn't match up.
> 
> I think it was the Californian environment inspectors or something like that who were doing the testing, i'll see if I can locate the article...


There was an article where ford, bmw, mercedes and i think mazda had their models tested by some scientist guy in the uk, all were worse than vw but ford was head and shoulders above the rest and compared to them, vw was producing very little in the emissions


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

They say it's electric.... really it's a dirty diesel


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

muzzer42 said:


> There was an article where ford, bmw, mercedes and i think mazda had their models tested by some scientist guy in the uk, all were worse than vw but ford was head and shoulders above the rest and compared to them, vw was producing very little in the emissions


Not that i want to turn it into yet another VW emissions thread but yes the same people who tested and found the VW issue found that many other manufacturers figures were far from what they say, worse than VW in most cases, VW's issue is they have some sort of data cheat, other manufacturers just didn't bother or lied etc etc, they are all certainly keeping there heads down.

many many links on the fact other manufacturers have same if not worse issues

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...s-honda-mazda-mitsubishi-diesel-emissions-row

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...eal-pollution-levels-of-popular-a6674386.html

There was this also that i posted on the other thread.




























Now back to the cars topic , if you really must carry this on then please use the thread in the motoring section . :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

put it this way VW dieselgate is like FIFA if you really believe there's only one involved you need to get your coat and leave.

Car looks nice, e-golf has some cool stuff going on and looks the part


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

They all pass in the labs it would seem - some VW don't without the "cheat".

They _all_ fail in "real world" tests(as in these articles), same way as they all fail quoted MPG in real world situations. It appears that in the labs, VW are still the only company to fail after the cheat software is removed from the test.

Over and above the software issue, they needs tests that are fit for purpose and levels that are achievable - the cannot leave the legal levels as they are and do real world tests, they would all fail and real world tests are not really repeatable.

I have to say, I am surprised that more companies have not cheated the lab tests given how "clean" some appear to be.

VooDoo


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Getting back on topic, the car looks a bit too Passat for me. If VW want to win back customers and get their name back, make something exciting that is an all electric vehicle. Give us a 2 seater sports car a la mx5 but electric, or make an electric version of the Amarok or how about a direct rival to the i3. Then people might want to buy your EV but imho not when it looks like a car already in your range.


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

muzzer42 said:


> Getting back on topic, the car looks a bit too Passat for me. If VW want to win back customers and get their name back, make something exciting that is an all electric vehicle. Give us a 2 seater sports car a la mx5 but electric, or make an electric version of the Amarok or how about a direct rival to the i3. Then people might want to buy your EV but imho not when it looks like a car already in your range.


This, totally agree.

VooDoo


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

VW also need to get dealerships on board if they are going to push electrics and hybrids, trying to get a test drive in an e-Golf was so difficult I gave up after phoning 3 VW dealers, Nissan, Renault and BMW dealers were much more helpful.

I agree about them needing to make something a bit exciting, personally I find the latest VWs a bit boring/safe, loved the i3, was like driving a slice of future motoring.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If electric is supposed win people over as being green to counter bad diesels then where does the "green" power come from to recharge it?


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

_Getting a little of topic_, but even on the UK's current generation mix your CO2 is about* 50gm/mile and you're not pumping out NOx or particulates. To compare that to petrol/diesel you'll need to add the energy used to extract oil, refine (approx 6kWh/gal) and deliver the fuel to whatever a car is claiming to produce.

*varies during the day, eco7 period is the cleanest with nuclear and wind often two biggest sources, also something big like a Tesla will use more electric per mile than a Zoe/Leaf/


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i ordered a polo r line about a month before the scandal but to be honest even if i had known about it i would of still ordered it.great car! doesnt put me off.


----------

